# Too much Brown Algae?



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm in the process of cycling a new aquarium and am getting Brown Algae everywhere. Is this good, can I have too much? Also What is good to keep it in check? Any help would be appreciated. My Stats are a 46 gallon bow front, a small amount of Live Rock, 4 yellow tail, 2 strip and 1 domino damsel.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

You will get this during the cycle. It is perfectly normal and won't hurt anything. Once your cycle is done just grab a "Cleanup Crew" of snails and hemits....The brown algae will be gone in no time.


----------



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I kept a saltwater tank about 17years ago. So much has changed, all I knew then seems to not apply anymore!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Just what LMX said. It's perfectly normal and is just part of the cycle. Pretty soon it's resources should be worn out and it'll disappear or be replaced by the more desirable algae.

If it continues for a long time I suggest something like ro/ di or something like that. My tanks get that after about 7 months of being set up and I really should start using ro/ di. It only stays for maybe a month but it's really gross lol.


----------



## N1z (Nov 21, 2005)

yer its fine dude, dont worry if u want to be lazy thgh u can get Phosguard by seachem which is the latest granuls that u put in your filter and it takes out all phosphates! i need to get it but i wnt a bit of growth on back glass for the fish to graze appon.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

completely normal for a new tank... are you hanging on to those damsels???


----------



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't know if I am going to keep the Damsels. I want to add some different things and I think in the end, there will be too many of them to add other things. I really want a Niger Trigger and a Yellow Tang. I haven't fully decided.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

if you want to add things... then get rid of them, fyi niger triggers and yellow tangs will eventually need a large tank, however young specimans would be fine for about a year or year and a half in a 46 gal.


----------

